# any black betta dragon?



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

do any 1 have any black dragon bettas that are not copper true black dragon bettas??


----------



## BettaBreeder99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't, but they sound pretty... could this be 1?


----------



## deesseau (Jan 9, 2013)

This is Voldemort, from my good local breeder .He doesnt have any copper highlight, just some red wash on the fins. He looks dark steel gray with the dragon scales on black


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you mean a dragon (layered, hard scales) betta that has a white body with black fins? Never seen one. 
Dee, that's a copper betta with red wash.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

http://bettafishzidan.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/236-betta82.jpg?w=529 
Like this? Not my Betta, but I think a user on here has one like that.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw one like this in petco one time (stole photo from above comment)


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

Just do a google search on black dragon betta, there are a ton of pics.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

thx a lot guys for ur input it is just as i though true black dragons wont be eazy to make., i have search the web for them n all i see is copper black ., right now i'm doing my owne research into how Dragon change how some look , why i'm doing this couse i find a lot of guys here in Barbados are good breeders of fish (bettas) but they can only breed wat u give them so when i see a dragon i want to know wat color fish i need to mix to get it so again it back to the drawing board so guys if any of u come across any true black dragons post a pic or msg me i'll be sure too check it out thx again guys for all of ur info


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

copperarabian said:


> I saw one like this in petco one time (stole photo from above comment)


There was one at petco last time I was there that was the reverse of this.
I regret not getting him.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I've never seen anything close to this at the Petco/Petsmart in NYC. And I would've jumped on it if I had.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

chardzard said:


> thx a lot guys for ur input it is just as i though true black dragons wont be eazy to make., i have search the web for them n all i see is copper black ., right now i'm doing my owne research into how Dragon change how some look , why i'm doing this couse i find a lot of guys here in Barbados are good breeders of fish (bettas) but they can only breed wat u give them so when i see a dragon i want to know wat color fish i need to mix to get it so again it back to the drawing board so guys if any of u come across any true black dragons post a pic or msg me i'll be sure too check it out thx again guys for all of ur info


I'm not sure what you mean by "true black dragon", but the picture of the betta from google is a black dragon..


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

there's my guy Jack:




























i can give you his breeder's email if you're interested.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Jack is gorgeous. You know, for the longest time, looking at your profile, I thought Jack was some large Amazonian predatory fish.



DoctorWhoLuver said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "true black dragon", but the picture of the betta from google is a black dragon..


I think he means he wants the entire betta to be pitch black, including the body. The "copper" he is referring to might be the opaque dragon scales. 

I don't think that exists, Chardzard. At least not yet. But all the ones posted are real black dragon bettas.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

dragons almost always have light-spectrum scales ('true' dragons are white or silver, and then there are greens, blues and even lavenders) but they almost never have dark colored scales. what you're probably looking for is a melano or 'true' black betta.



















they can be very hard to breed, since the melano gene makes females infertile.


----------

